# Normal Market Size?...



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone know what has happened to the 'Normal Market Size' that used to be quoted on trading websites? - has it been replaced by anything or abandoned totally? I have seen references to the use of EMS, but cant find the EMS values either?

Google doesnt seem to be helping....

Thanks in advance


----------

